# Does anyone have experience with Avoidant Personality Disorder?



## heartbroken0426 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi,

My STBXH just saw a new IC yesterday who wants to explore Avoidant Personality Disorder. He had a rough childhood with no dad and a physically and emotionally abusive mother who threw him in and out of foster and group homes. He never went to therapy before to help him with the issues from his childhood. Well actually....he did go before after his divorce from his first wife but then quit.

My question is what has been your experience with this disorder? Did you seek therapy? Did it help? Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

I had to google that, as I'd never heard of it. I fit that profile a little too closely, though I doubt I'd be considered one. I just lack a lot of the things that they lack. 

For me, trusting someone emotionally close is extremely hard to do. It will take me weeks or months to screw up the courage to try to be emotionally intimate with my wife, and it works until she's had a bad day or angry about something and starts yelling at me. Then I just shut down and close off. She thinks it's just "no big deal", she was being cranky. I try, and I understand that intellectually, but it doesn't overcome my inhibitions.


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

heartbroken0426 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My STBXH just saw a new IC yesterday who wants to explore Avoidant Personality Disorder. He had a rough childhood with no dad and a physically and emotionally abusive mother who threw him in and out of foster and group homes. He never went to therapy before to help him with the issues from his childhood. Well actually....he did go before after his divorce from his first wife but then quit.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an Attachment Disorder. This can make any kind of intimate relationship very anxiety inducing for those who suffer with it. In some men it can cause sexual dysfunction.


----------

